# Small bag for 5D3 + 40 pancake



## Phenix205 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello, all.

Looking for a smallest possible bag for 5d3+40 that I can put in a hiking pack, regular backpack, my wife's hand bags, and my daughter's diaper bag. I'd like to be able to take the combo everywhere practical. I looked at the Lencoat pouch pro online but not sure it would provide adequate protection. Any suggestion would be highly appreciated.


----------



## JerryKnight (Jul 2, 2012)

I've become a big fan of Think Tank, and they have a couple cases that might suit your needs.

Slim Changer - if you don't have the battery grip.

Speed Change v2 - if you have the grip.

I haven't used either of these, but Think Tank has a pretty good track record for me.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 2, 2012)

I was thinking this the other day (except for my EOS3 and/or 7D), all i've got is my Lowepro 350AW and Toploader Zoom 55AW, with the pancake on they're likely to get lost at the bottom.
So thanks, I might check out those Thinktanks, if I can find anywhere around here that sells them that is.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> Slim Changer - if you don't have the battery grip.
> 
> Speed Change v2 - if you have the grip.



An alternative to the second one (with grip) is the Lowepro S&F Utility Bag 100 AW - fits a gripped body perfectly, and has an all-weather cover tucked away in the bottom.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you Jerry and Neuro. I will check them out. I may also try the Lenscoat pouch to see if it provides good protection.

http://www.lenscoat.com/bodybag-pro%C2%AE-p-477.html?osCsid=40f843d9b0c60c6fa3b43beca4914a29


----------



## tphillips63 (Jul 10, 2012)

Great question and answers all. I did not even realize I needed a case like that until I read this thread and saw the suggestions.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 10, 2012)

I 2nd the Lowepro, nice and snug fit for a gripped with small lens, my buddy uses it with a 5d2 and a 24.


----------



## cnardo (Jul 11, 2012)

*what about a Rebel T41 w/ a battery pack and 15-135 IS STM lens attached?*

Any suggestions for a old style camera case (soft neoprene preferred) that surrounds the camera w/battery pack and lens attached? Like to keep it all together for when I transport.


----------

